
Climate change will melt vast parts of the Himalayas, study says - throwaway5752
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/04/world/climate-change-himalayas-melt-study/index.html
======
throwaway5752
"Climate change is a serious threat to the 240 million people who live across
eight countries in the Hindu Kush Himalaya _and the 3 billion others who rely
on food produced in the area, the assessment says._ " (emphasis mine)

